# Panama City gulf fishing



## thomasa (Jul 1, 2017)

How has the trolling been lately for kings and Spanish? We are coming down in the middle of July and the last weekend of July to get some fishing in. We like to troll but will probably stop by a few close reefs. Thanks and good luck fishing


----------



## ericflowers (Jul 2, 2017)

Prob hit them ok, on way back from 120 mile offshore this weekend and caught wahoo, blackfin tuna, mahi, buncha Bonita, cudas, and had a throw at a 100 lb blue.  Caught snapper and a.j's and triggers on way in today.  Was a blast.  This was outta Destin.  Tarpon are supposed to be running hard past the sandbar now too.


----------



## thomasa (Jul 3, 2017)

We usually go down a little earlier a few times but work has been crazy. We are going to see if we can get a hold of some bottom fish but Usually stick to trolling to keep the kids on fish. I just order a navonics gulf coast card so hopefully we can get on some good eating fish.


----------



## Limitless (Jul 4, 2017)

ericflowers said:


> Prob hit them ok, on way back from 120 mile offshore this weekend and caught wahoo, blackfin tuna, mahi, buncha Bonita, cudas, and had a throw at a 100 lb blue.  Caught snapper and a.j's and triggers on way in today.  Was a blast.  This was outta Destin.  Tarpon are supposed to be running hard past the sandbar now too.



120 miles offshore??  What boat?


----------

